# Finally some CF dash pics



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Came out really well. I'm happy with it. Altho the weave in the bezel and the dash are both differnt. Its not really that noticable. Enjoy. Let me know what you all think.















































********did a little modding here for the iPod holder.******************




















********* And was tired of the fact that i couldn't find an antenne that I liked to I modded the stockie!*******************













Comments welcome.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Is that a sticker?

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Is that a sticker?
> 
> Seth



Nope.. Its the real thing, with 3m backing. You can tell it not sticker because of the shiney ness of the epoxy coat.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is the link page with the expanded pics.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/805495/4


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ilike italot, but it doesnt look like the door peices fit very well...where can we get this kit from? link?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ilike italot, but it doesnt look like the door peices fit very well...where can we get this kit from? link?


I second that.....

Out of curiosity..since I have an auto, would it then come with a piece to cover the auto shfiter area ?

Thanx for the pics though, looks real good.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Nope.. Its the real thing, with 3m backing. You can tell it not sticker because of the shiney ness of the epoxy coat.


Link to where we can buy???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Effectively you peel the back and stick it on, no?

Seth


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks good, glad that the site came through for you.....and your welcome.

www.bdtrims.com is where you can get it.

BTW- STOP COPYING ME BISH!!!!!!!!!2111!


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

good work. its looks like it blends in very well. i think he got the c/f vinyl sheets that you customize yourself. im doing the samething myself.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

no, this is a real 3M backed kit that IS REAL CARBON FIBER. its not a sticker or vinyl. I have the same exact kit.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm tired of my username said:


> looks good, glad that the site came through for you.....and your welcome.
> 
> www.bdtrims.com is where you can get it.
> 
> BTW- STOP COPYING ME BISH!!!!!!!!!2111!



Yeah.. Thanx again. I'm so damn glad you found it... Been searching for almost a year now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Well,
> Effectively you peel the back and stick it on, no?
> 
> Seth



yeah... and its strong ass tape to. Basicly, it came with all the info. And they offered 2 small tubes of promoter which you rub on the pieces before you attach. And when it attaches... its not going anywhere.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ilike italot, but it doesnt look like the door peices fit very well...where can we get this kit from? link?


 Yeah.. Agree. But its only on the doors. They could have made them a little more form fitting. But, all in all I'm happy with it. BTW.. I personaly think from the actually color of the fiber it will look better on black interior. So keep that in mind.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

If only the pictures on the site were better.
It's a shame they give you all those pieces, but they'd never make money on piecemeal. I only need like 3. The doors and the ring around the radio. The rest I don't need like the vents and whatever.

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> If only the pictures on the site were better.
> It's a shame they give you all those pieces, but they'd never make money on piecemeal. I only need like 3. The doors and the ring around the radio. The rest I don't need like the vents and whatever.
> 
> Seth


 You could always get it.. and part out the rest... Someone might have other ideas that could use em.. Never know.


----------

